# Tobacco Cookies



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/05/tobacco-cookies-recipe.html
Do you find your favorite cookies missing a nicotine sting? _*Smoke & Pickles: Recipes and Stories from a new Southern Kitchen*_ fixes that for you, featuring a sugar cookie dough infused with cigar leaves and topped with a boiled down mixture of coconut, molasses, and tobacco water.


Yield:makes about 24 cookies
 Active time: 40 minutes
 Total time:1 hour
 *Ingredients*


*Tobacco Coconut Flakes*
1 cup firmly packed sweetened coconut flakes
1 1/2 cups brewed coffee
3/4 cup cola
2 teaspoons molasses
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons Tobacco Water (recipe follows)

*Cookies*
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
Pinch of salt
14 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 large eggs
1/3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 teaspoons chopped tobacco leaves (reserved from cigar used to make Tobacco Water)

*Tobacco Water*
1 good cigar
3 cups warm water

*Directions*


 Preheat the oven to 355°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

 To make the tobacco water: Peel half of the layers off the cigar and discard. Separate the inner tobacco leaves. Reserve 2 tablespoons' worth of chopped leaves to use in cookies; set aside. Rinse remaining leaves under warm water for 3 minutes. Fill a small bowl with the 3 cups warm water and steep the tobacco leaves in the water for 10 minutes. Strain the water and discard the tobacco leaves. The tobacco water will be quite strong, with a nicotine sting.

To make the coconut flakes: In a medium saucepan, combine the coconut, coffee, cola, molasses, sugar, and tobacco water. Bring to a boil over high heat and boil for about 20 minutes, until all the liquid has been cooked off. Transfer the coconut flakes to a baking sheet and allow to cool to room temperature.
 To make the cookies: In a small bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, and salt and stir together with a fork. Melt the chocolate and butter over a double boiler. Allow to cool slightly. 
 In a separate bowl, whisk together the eggs, sugar, buttermilk, vanilla, and tobacco. Stir into the chocolate mixture, then stir the flour mixture into this batter. 
 Spoon the dough 1 tablespoon at a time onto the prepared baking sheet. Leave room in between for the cookies to spread while baking. 
 Top each cookie with a little of the tobacco coconut flakes. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, until the cookie tops crack but the cookies are still soft in the center. Let cool for 3 minutes before handling. Lift with a spatula and transfer the cookies to a wire rack. Or let cool completely and store in an airtight container for up to a week.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Pass


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

That sounds horrible!

Tell the truth. Is that from a parody site?


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> That sounds horrible!
> 
> Tell the truth. Is that from a parody site?


lol I don't disagree, just couldn't resist posting it on here. As far as I can tell this is a legitimate recipe.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

....


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

ok, this inspires me to raise a challenge for @UBC03. Since he takes cigarette breaks while smoking a cigar, I propose he adds a cookie break to the rotation, as well


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Just saying!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

oh hell no...started with cigars, then pipes, then coffee, lately booze...and now baking and cookies??? :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ebnash said:


> ok, this inspires me to raise a challenge for @UBC03. Since he takes cigarette breaks while smoking a cigar, I propose he adds a cookie break to the rotation, as well


Hell yea.. is been decades but it wouldn't be the first time I ate "plant based" cookies.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

So do you store them with a Boveda and they get better with age???
Or, or, or... Maybe it's like a chew and you just keep it in your jaw and keep a cup or Coke bottle handy...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Hell yea.. is been decades but it wouldn't be the first time I ate "plant based" cookies.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


mmmmm....."those" cookies.....:smile2:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm honestly a little surprised by the amount of aversion to this idea. Not that I expected anyone to jump all over this as a "delicious" recipe, I did think it might perk someone's interest. After all this tobacco infusion in food is hardly anything new, and seems to be a growing trend in the culinary world. I have seen burbon/tobacco ice cream, pipe tobacco chocolate mouse, tobacco custard, etc. There are old ladies and food connoisseurs who go crazy over this stuff, so I thought it might be possible someone on the tobacco friendly side of things might find this slightly appealing. Remember these aren't supposed to be tobacco "edibles", they're using the tobacco flavor to enhance other flavors in the food. Who can deny that tobacco flavoring is excellent with coffee, chocolate, and other flavors. Posting this on here was certainly tongue in cheek, but that isn't to say I wouldn't try at least a bite of some of this stuff before passing too much judgement.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I love the flavors in a great cigar or even a big grab of Beech-Nut but I don't necessarily want it going down into my stomach. YMMV


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

People do some crazy stuff with cooking and baking and I wouldn't be surprised if these cookies were good. Having said that....if you get a nic hit after eating one, that might be unsettling.....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

In cookies, no.
Maybe I’ll save some cap clippings from the Punishers and sprinkle them on a hot dog or in my next crockpot of chili.


----------

